# Pressure Treated Lumber NO-NO



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Brother and sister Lumberjocks, Just a heads up! Don't wrap a pressure treated post or plank in an outdoor porject with aluminum sheetmetal. I replaced a support post in our breezeway this past spring and since we've had an extremely hot June this summer the wrap of white painted aluminum is now blistering, cracking and popping open. Looks a lot like a garden toad. It's gonna be ugly by winter I suspect. I believe the culprit is the copper in the treatment solution is not compatable with the wrap. Russell


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, you should be using copper, pvc, maybe galvanized in a pinch, or wrapping your PT lumber (they make asphalt, rubber, and other membranes for wrapping) if you want to use aluminum.

What you are experiencing is galvanic corrosion attacking the aluminum.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, at least you didn't make an end grain cutting board for the local butcher shop!


----------



## treaterryan (Feb 20, 2012)

The copper is the culprit.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks Dallas, I appreciate your humor. And, I certainly wasn't trying to be a smart *** in my earlier post. Russell


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

The new and improved pressure treating chemicals….kinda makes you want to wear gloves when handling it , ay ?


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

It's a small positive but you made yourself a free source of a very tiny amount of electricity.


----------

